# Easiest jobs for lazy musicians?



## MadDAD (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m looking for a job in music that pays enough to live but also isn’t a lot of work. Am well educated in music, a pretty good pianist and composer who mostly writes short and accessible music for piano. Honestly just curious if there are any good jobs out there for mediocre pianists/composers/musicians in general.


----------

